# How can I mimic multipath'ed disks in a virtual machine?

## VinzC

Hi.

I'd like to debug problems I have run into with a production machine that doesn't map partitions as device nodes anymore. Moreover the initial RAM diskI had created especially for preparing these devices and nodes doesn't work anymore since I upgraded multipath-tools to version 0.4.8.

So I'd like to build a virtual machine (QEMU/KVM preferred, or even virtual box) and simulate multipath. Do I just need to define a dummy SCSI disk and add it multiple times to the VM? Is that enough?

Thanks in advance for any suggestion.

----------

